# Using silicone bakeware



## CaliforniaMommy (Sep 17, 2008)

As an alternative to all the non-stick bakeware out there, is silicone bakeware safe/healthy to use? It seems to be more and more available in stores. Are there any reliable resources about it out there?
Thanks!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I really don't know. I've been wondering this myself though too... instictively, I go with no, its not safe, as it just seems way, way too plasticy to me. Thus far I've stuck with cast iron & stainless steel & glass for my bakeware...


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I keep hearing it is safe but I tried it and it smells awful and the cupcakes I made tasted like it. I don't like them.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If it smells bad and imparts a taste to your food, then it's not quality silicone.

There have been half a dozen threads on this subject, but usually it occurs either in the Nutrition & Good Eating section or in Mindful Home Management. You'd probably have better luck searching through there.

Medical grade silicone is inert, and I'm comfortable using it with my food, and I'm paranoid about a lot of things. But silicone is far preferable to me than non-stick coating or microwaving.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
If it smells bad and imparts a taste to your food, then it's not quality silicone.

There have been half a dozen threads on this subject, but usually it occurs either in the Nutrition & Good Eating section or in Mindful Home Management. You'd probably have better luck searching through there.

Medical grade silicone is inert, and I'm comfortable using it with my food, and I'm paranoid about a lot of things. But silicone is far preferable to me than non-stick coating or microwaving.









:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If it smells and leaves a taste, it isn't silicone. Silicone is glass, that's why it's okay to use at high temperatures and to do stuff like leaving a silicone spatula in the pan.


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
... But silicone is far preferable to me than non-stick coating or microwaving.

Would you mind telling me why you said that about microwaving? I didn't know that microwaving foods is not good. Thank!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerlin* 
Would you mind telling me why you said that about microwaving? I didn't know that microwaving foods is not good. Thank!

http://www.healingdaily.com/microwave-ovens.htm

This is a pretty good explanation...


----------

